# Full eurojet exhaust w/ catless header



## Logical (Apr 30, 2012)

My friend finally got his header on. Recorded some sounds clips for some ear porn. Gotta notch the frame to get rid of the rumbling noise haha.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

sounds good minus that rattle.
those hid's:sly:


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

sounds good :thumbup: just put my headers on last night, haven't touched the radio


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

To be honest, not a big fan of the sound of headers on these engines.. i like the test pipe sound more.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

now if it were only as fast as it sounded lol

it does sound quite aggressive


----------



## mk5rabbit07 (Mar 20, 2011)

this is my car haha my friend took videos of me driving it and posted them for me. the car since i was able to move it away from the frame and somewhat have it borken in a bit sounds less rattly and more of a deeper tone. and yes i agree i wish it was as fast as it sounds haha


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

to be honest I feel like the car is much more responsive now aka quicker. It may not be a whole lot faster but it's much more rev happy and less bogged down. I'm sure once its not restricted by the stock intake mani it's going to be real nice


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

If you really want quick, get rid of the garbage dual mass flywheel and upgrade the clutch!

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## mk5rabbit07 (Mar 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## matt_mosh (Oct 8, 2010)

I can only hope this is the guy I sold the EUROJET headers and test pipe to at the palisades mall? If so sounds great!


----------



## mk5rabbit07 (Mar 20, 2011)

hell yeaa haha this is that guy lol thanks again man i love them they actually sound better now then when this video was taken. i made some adjustments and it sounds alot better


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

I thought my rabbit was loud with the 3" apr cat back for a gti......what size is the cat back piping on yours mk5rabbit07?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> those hid's:sly:


 x2 :facepalm:

Thanks for the video though. :thumbup:


----------



## Muad Dub (Feb 4, 2012)

Love the sound of that car, don't so much love the green head lights.

Still that thing does sound wicked


----------



## mk5rabbit07 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have 2.5 inch piping all the way from the header back with eurojet all the way through...I know the hids are very annoying the wiring under there is a mess from previous owner and I haven't had time to tackle it...I want to get 5k hids so there clear with the yellow headlight covers they will be yellow


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Take the hids out of the reflector housing! Dont be _that guy._ hids belong in projectors!


----------



## mk5rabbit07 (Mar 20, 2011)

i know i know haha i had to get these so modified cause they were messed up when i got them. that was the only mod done to the car thank god and they screwed it up. but im trying to get it fixed and make it not as annoying


----------

